# Veteran from Similarminds Forums



## Ikari T

Hello everyone! So this guy called Chipy100 introduced this site to us from Similarminds Forums. I waited until this forum gets populated so I have a good enough reason to join, ha. I am HT in the Similarminds Forums. Nice to meet you all! And I hope this forums is awesome! :crazy:

So! Any rules here or anything, because there are no rules in Similarminds. Swears allowed? :mellow:


----------



## psyche's release

you can not make a sentence composed of thoughts containing a number equalling less than six or more.


----------



## Ikari T

I don't get that joke. I'm assuming there's no rules. Don't worry, I'll play it safe until somebody else prove the "no rules" deal otherwise.


----------



## Happy

Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thanks for joining us. Similarminds has become a place of spammers and the only rule for now is no spamming.  You will have fun in our forums I guarantee it.:laughing:


----------



## Trope

Tell us a bit more about yourself, sir. 

Also, welcome.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I think that for the sake of the forum.
Two ethical principles should be upheld.]

1. No Trolling or malicious antagonizing of other members.
2. Do not attempt to undermine the validity of someone else post, unless directly related to rule#1


----------



## Ikari T

Trope said:


> Tell us a bit more about yourself, sir.
> 
> Also, welcome.


For you, sure! 

Well, as you all already know, I am INTP. I would prefer to put my type in as to not putting it because simply that from my other forum, people have mistaken me for so many types. As I post more in these forums, you will know why. Most commonly I would be mistaken as an ENTP because I'm 56% I and 44% E. Heck, the first time I went to similarminds forums, I convince them that I'm ESTJ! lol! 

Anyway, I am a highly principled person and I rely on my instincts. Therefore, if I see something that's within my strong personal beliefs, I would defend it. Sometimes I would think there's something that everyone should at least do once, but almost nobody agrees, haha. But that's alright. 

I'm generally very easygoing and seemed shy in public places, but I warm up to people within 5 minutes...because I know, creating a wall toward others would just impedes you from learning something and getting to know the person better. It's all part of the learning process! :happy:

Is that good enough? Any more questions you want to ask? I totally don't mind. roud:


----------



## Happy

Most of the members so far are "T"s so you will fit right in with all the "weirdos." jkjk:tongue:


----------



## Ikari T

Lance said:


> Most of the members so far are "T"s so you will fit right in with all the "weirdos." jkjk:tongue:


The problem is, I never said I'm weird.


----------



## Happy

I jokingly classified you as one. :tongue:


----------



## Ikari T

Lance said:


> I jokingly classified you as one. :tongue:


Oi, another NF joke. It's so hard to catch an NF joke. =P


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

So I'm assuming by the above posts that I can let the f word fly, okay I'm gonna do it, here it goes...*"FLUBBER!!!!!!!!"*

Oh, welcome to PC btw!!!


----------



## Ikari T

Thank you everyone for the welcome! :laughing:


----------



## Trope

Ikari T said:


> Is that good enough? Any more questions you want to ask? I totally don't mind. roud:


Got any nerd or geek cred?


----------



## snail

Yeah, geeks are hawt!


----------



## Ikari T

Trope said:


> Got any nerd or geek cred?


Like having some high IQ? Yeah, I guess. I'm not too proud of it though...because I go to a community college! :shocked:

I do a lot of math calculations as well for no particular reason. 

Anyway, I just had huge loads of sugar from ice cream and oranges. I was high for a short moment because of that. If I keep talking I'll go nuts, so heyyyyyyyyyyy! 

Anyone live in Boston, MA? Maybe we can hang out...or date? <---I just read this and found out how silly that actually sounds xD. I have to ask myself "is this guy actually serious!?" Oh man, I'm going to die of laughter. 

Sorry, sugar rush.


----------



## Trope

I meant something more along the lines of interests or hobbies. Having a high IQ doesn't make you a nerd.


----------



## snail

Yeah, being into intellectually stimulating subjects makes you hawt, but IQ isn't always an indicator of interests, so.... what Trope said.


----------



## Ikari T

a fake........


----------



## Trope

*backs away slowly*


----------

